# Fish's "Baptist Scriptural Catechism"



## JM (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find the complete catechism? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 24, 2008)

Baptist Scriptural Catechism


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> Baptist Scriptural Catechism



This is incomplete. The complete edition, which I believe is what he is seeking, is 87 pages.


----------



## JM (Jul 24, 2008)

The 87 page catechism is what I'm after, Reformed Reader was the first place I looked and Sam who runs the site has been looking for it as well.


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 24, 2008)

*Ok This is a Stick Up!*



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Gomarus said:
> 
> 
> > Baptist Scriptural Catechism
> ...









Hand it over and no one gets hurt!

Do you know where to find it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Gomarus said:
> ...



Sorry, brother. I checked around and did not find the complete work anywhere, either in hardcopy or online editions.

Other works by Henry Clay Fish may be found here for those interested:

Fish, Henry Clay (Open Library)
Internet Archive Search: creator:"Fish, Henry Clay, 1820-1877"


----------

